# life expectancy?



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

of a break barrel? how many shot can I get through it? Will I notice any significant power decrease over time? Was wondering cause I have 3 expensive break barrels and would like to know how long they will last. thanks for the help!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

As long as you don't shoot bb's from them they should last forever. You'll drop over dead before wearing out a pellet gun. Firstly because the pellets being pushed out aren't moving fast enough to do any damage. Secondly the pellets are do soft and squishy that even is they where moving in the 3000 fps range they wouldn't have an impact on the barrel. And last, you're going to get really bored of shooting just pellet guns all the time and will go find real guns to shoot and try to wear those out.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

wouldnt the spring wear out or weaken over time from bending back and forth?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i have a rws that just went out i only had it for 2 years


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Replace it. They're cheap and easy to replace if you know what you're doing. I had parts break on my pellet gun a lot before but I just took it apart and replaced or fixed the broken part. The gun's not dead untill the barrel is useless; there's always replacement parts.


----------

